
DPD courier who was fined for day off to see doctor dies from diabetes - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/feb/05/courier-who-was-fined-for-day-off-to-see-doctor-dies-from-diabetes?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
DanBC
This article is from the UK.

DPD is a "gig economy" courier service.

This kind of thing is going to force government into much stricter regulation
to protect workers.

------
DanBC
Sorry, this is already being discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16307218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16307218)

